# light up edge finder, how do you like it?



## LEEQ (Apr 11, 2014)

What are your personal experiences with/opinions of the light up and or audible touch off edge finders. I see a lot of them that claim .005mm ( about.0002") repeatability. I see a couple with standard measurement i.e. .200" ends for easy math, I'm not a metric guy. I even see several versions of a usa made model on ebay for abt $50. Does anyone use these devices? I find myself tiring of fiddling with my cheap Chinese edge finder when setting up and thought this might be quicker. I'm a little gun shy on dropping the money though. Any reviews?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 11, 2014)

at El trabajo we have a Renishaw JCP, which is the 'job contact probe'.  It's really quite decent but runs about $625 i think.  works really great, holds .001" no problem on CNC.  I think they're cream of the crop for light up job probes.



 I also tried the Fowler light up block for touching off your tool, it's shaped like a 123 block and lights up.  I thought it sucked, it's trash, it mic'd .003" out when new.  That was like $49 i believe. 




that's all i got for ya.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 11, 2014)

These are the JCP type, held in a collet in the quill. Not 6 bills though.


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 12, 2014)

Thomas Paine said:


> I also tried the Fowler light up block for touching off your tool, it's shaped like a 123 block and lights up.  I thought it sucked, it's trash, it mic'd .003" out when new.  That was like $49 i believe.



What did you think of the concept of the Fowler?  Would you have preferred it had it been accurate?  Would you want one that would set X and Y as well as Z?


----------



## stevecmo (Apr 12, 2014)

Lee,

You might take a look at Rick Sparber's website.  He's done several versions of edge finders. http://rick.sparber.org/ma.htm

Hope that helps.

Steve


----------



## John Hasler (Apr 12, 2014)

stevecmo said:


> Lee,
> 
> You might take a look at Rick Sparber's website.  He's done several versions of edge finders. http://rick.sparber.org/ma.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks.  Some good ideas there.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 12, 2014)

Pretty interesting stuff there, and not just edge finders. I am looking for reviews on collet mounted electronic edge finders for a mill spindle though. Any one who can share their experiences with these tools would be great. Thanks


----------



## Thomas Paine (Apr 12, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> What did you think of the concept of the Fowler?  Would you have preferred it had it been accurate?  Would you want one that would set X and Y as well as Z?



the concept was good, but it performed like trash.  i do like other fowler products fyi.  i got a Mitutoyo presetter instead, works great, however, it's only for setting tools..... for edge finding, you need something else.:


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 12, 2014)

I would ask how you like the renishaw, but I would have to sell the mill to buy it)


----------



## denny98501 (Apr 13, 2014)

LEEQ said:


> What are your personal experiences with/opinions of the light up and or audible touch off edge finders. I see a lot of them that claim .005mm ( about.0002") repeatability. I see a couple with standard measurement i.e. .200" ends for easy math, I'm not a metric guy. I even see several versions of a usa made model on ebay for abt $50. Does anyone use these devices? I find myself tiring of fiddling with my cheap Chinese edge finder when setting up and thought this might be quicker. I'm a little gun shy on dropping the money though. Any reviews?



I have one of the Enco 3-Dimensional Edge Finders Model #KA636-7046 that are on sale for $149.95 all the time. 
Wait for the 20% off and free shipping codes.
It works as advertised. 
Repeatability is claimed to be 0.0005 and the 0.200 shank diameter within 0.0002.
Using the digital readouts on my Centroid CNC system as a reference, the repeatability claims appear correct. 
Throw in a bit of tool holder runout and it easily is good for 0.001.
I have an NT40 system and use a TG100 collet to hold the Sensor. 
If you use cheap set screw holders, your error may double. 
The LEDs start lighting up when the probe is within a few tenths and get brighter as the probe gets closer. 
If you get good at interpolating the LED brightness, you can likely beat the 0.0005 repeatability. 
You can actually see a tiny spark when the probe is within a tenth or two. 
I like the fact that it also indicates the Z axis saving a tool change for that. 
IF you are using a manual setup and R-8 tool holders, the Z axis feature will likely be of little worth. 
The probe tip has about 0.1 inches of flex to it so it will not get damaged if you bump it a little. 
Batteries last about a year and are easy to change. 
It only works with conductive metal, plastic is a bust.
When using my Chick heavily anodized vise, I have to run a wire with a clip on each end from the work to the sensor.  
Hope this helps, 
Dennis


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 13, 2014)

That's just what I'm looking for, thanks.


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 13, 2014)

I think that would be nice for old eyes, but I'm holding off cause I may use it times this week and then not again for three years again.
I'll stick with my old faithfulls.


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 13, 2014)

I think it is entirely possible that my repeatability issues may be due in part to cheap Chinese edge finders. I lube them then wipe the outside dry before each use, or they don't work at all. If I'm going to drop $50, I might just be better off to buy name brand mechanical ones. One thing I noticed when perusing the electronic ones on ebay is:Only the usa made one from Texas has a tip that measures in thousandths, not mm. I don't want to switch back and forth! So no cheaper option for me than $50 shipped. I have kids, so dropping a fifty requires much thought, maybe a little saving too.  I'm hoping more folks have these and are willing to chime in. If I wind up getting one, I'll be happy to add my two cents.


----------



## AlanR (Apr 13, 2014)

Amazon has the Fowler one for $32 + change.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001C7NNNG/ref=biss_dp_t_asn


----------



## fastback (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought one at HF for around $25,  it seems to work ok.  Just remember to keep it stored in a plastic container I went through the first battery very quickly.  The second battery has been working for several years. 

I also have a Starrett manual style and probably use it more often than the lighted one.

Paul


----------



## LEEQ (Apr 13, 2014)

AlanR said:


> Amazon has the Fowler one for $32 + change.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001C7NNNG/ref=biss_dp_t_asn



How do you like your fowler? Does it repeat well?


----------



## AlanR (Apr 13, 2014)

LEEQ said:


> How do you like your fowler? Does it repeat well?



Don't know yet, didn't buy it yet. :whistle:

But I put it on my Amazon wish list and I'll get one soon, I have Prime so shipping is no issue. This thread made me think of Amazon, they have tons of tools that qualify for Prime - that's why I got it. You can often get things on Amazon cheaper than ebay.

I'll order one as soon as it shows as back in stock.

edit: I just placed the order, they don't bill till they ship anyway. 

Stay tuned, I'll post a review as soon as I get it.


----------



## Philco (Apr 13, 2014)

I have the Fowler brand that has the .200 ball tip. I had a part that I was working on this weekend & thought I would post the results.
In one picture I eased up on the part until the light came on & then zeroed out the DRO. I then bumped the Y axis until the light went out & checked the DRO & it was still on zero.
If I take my time , I can get something dead on. If I'm in a hurry I can hit it with in .0002. If I get sloppy I can get .0004 pretty easy with it. I've never checked to make sure the tool is concentric, I just assumsed that it is, but it's close enough for anything that I'm going to make.
Like someone else mentioned,it has a spring loaded tip which has saved the tool a couple of times when I went the wrong way, & also, it want work on plastic or wood. I think you would like it if you got one. Let us know if you do & what your thoughts are on it. 
Phil


----------



## AlanR (Apr 13, 2014)

I like the idea of the ball tip but I'll make do with the cylindrical one at 1/3 the price. I was planning to get a new mechanical one anyway because with my old one it's awfully hard to tell exactly when it hits the edge. Sometimes I think I can better results with a wiggler despite the pain they are to use.

The reviews for the Fowler ones on Amazon are all favorable.


----------



## darkzero (Apr 13, 2014)

I have the Fowler with .200 cylindrical tip. I mainly used to use it only when I needed to indicate a part where damaging the finish was important. But now I find myself using it most of time & I rarely use my conventional edge finders now. It's so much easier & quicker & repeatability is excellent especially for my needs. I now want to get the ball tip one as well now. I choose the cylindrical tip version first because of the lower price but mainly cause I thought it would suit my needs better. There are many times where the ball tip version wouldn't work like for shallow depths/small edges but there are times where I would have needed the ball tip so I will be getting one soon.

I prefer the light up version over the audible, some do both though. I don't work in a shop environment but it can get loud in my work area so I don't care for listening for an audible tone.


----------



## xalky (Apr 14, 2014)

I like the good old fashioned .200" dia cylindrical wiggler. Been using them for years and haven't found the need to switch to something different. No batteries to switch out and simple to use. It does take a little bit of practice and back and forth on the table to get it just right, but i suspect that the same kind of practice is required with an LED version.

I've smashed or twisted up a wiggler in the past but the pain was minimal because they're relatively inexpensive. I'd hate to smash up a $600 edge finder."jawdrop:


----------

